# control de un motor de dc por puerto paralelo



## Imelda Santiago Nuñez (Nov 15, 2005)

Soy estudiante de electronica y necesito que alguien me proporcione información sobre como controlar un motor de DC por lenguaje c y puerto paralelo,pero no tengo idea de como hacer el programa. Agradeceria toda la información que pudieran enviarme.


----------



## Raflex (Nov 27, 2005)

Si quieres un control de lazo abierto solo necesitas un DAC0808 por ejemplo, conectas el dac al puerto paralelo, la salida del dac no te da la potencia necesaria para manejar el motor asi que necesitas hacer un amplificador tambien.

Si quieres un lazo cerrado, ademas del dac necesitas un adc y un tacometro o encoder para medir la velocidad del motor, ahi tienes que hacer un circuito con buffers para que las señales no se mezclen ya que deben ir conectadas a las mismas lineas del puerto paralelo.

En cuanto al programa, si utilizas c, ya vienen las funciones inport y outport para sacar y leer datos por el puerto paralelo, si utilizas otros lenguajes de programacion puedes bajar de internet las librerias para manejo del puerto (dll's) o ver si ya vienen implementadas.


----------



## beethoven_isaac (Abr 22, 2009)

Bueno soy nuevo este tambien es el proyecto que tengo que hacer para la escuela, y te compartire lo que he encontrado al momento...
Yo no se C pero si Visual Basic 6, pero ya que tu si (supongo) te sera facil...
bueno si solo quieres encenderlo solo tienes que poner un 1 en el puerto paralelo que en VB6 usando input32.dll el codigo seria: Out 888,1
y para apagarlo seria Out 888,0
Si te interesa hacerlo con VB6 mandame un correo(da clic debajo de mi avatar "beethoven_isaac")

Te recomiendo aislar tu puerto paralelo con una interface(no recuerdo el integrado que use)para evitar problemas en tu tarjeta madre.


----------

